#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Συλλογή υπογραφών για δωρεάν διανομή Ευρωκωδίκων

## Evan

Είχα φτιάξει μια ομάδα στο ************** για την δημιουργία ενός draft κειμένου για την συλλογή υπογραφών για δωρεάν διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων στους μηχανικούς.
Για την ιστορία μόνο ο Χάρης συνεισέφερε στο κείμενο από τα μέλη της ομάδας.
Ρίχτε μια ματιά και ας βοηθήσει κάποιος να φτιάξουμε κανά site online συλλογής υπογραφών με όνομα ΑΜ ΤΕΕ κλπ.

rapidshare.com/files/297188257/Dorean_Eurokodikes2.doc

----------


## Theo

Άψογο το κείμενο.

----------


## Evan

thanks theo

----------


## Xάρης

Θα προσέθετα μόνο το άρθρο 4 του Συντάγματος που λέει:

"Οι Έλληνες είναι ίσοι ενώπιον του Νόμου"

για να τονίσουμε ότι η πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία και στην πληροφορία δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο *ελεύθερη* αλλά *και δωρεάν*.
Διότι το δωρεάν κατοχυρώνει την ισότητα ανάμεσα σ' αυτόν που έχει να πληρώσει για να προμηθευτεί το κείμενο του νόμου/υποχρεωτικού προτύπου και σ' αυτόν που δεν έχει να πληρώσει.

----------


## Evan

οκ emichanikos
με το θέμα των online υπογραφών μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς το φαντάζεσαι να γίνεται;
Έχεις κανείς την τεχνική γνώση για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να υπάρχει σύνδεση ονόματος και ονόματος χρήστη στο eMichanikos.gr;

----------


## Evan

Έχει γίνει στο παρελθόν με τη συλλογή υπογραφών για το πάρκο στα εξάρχεια με τη χρήση ΑΜ ΤΕΕ αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πως, θα το ψάξω όμως λίγο

----------


## Theo

κάτι σε petition θέλουμε αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια η νομική βάση και ισχύς.

Τέτοια πράγματα θέλουν καλή θεμελίωση και μετά.....το μαγικό.....*προβολή*. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

Αν κάποιος λίγο πιο free έχει χρόνο να διαβάσει το νομικό καθεστώς ή να μάθει σε σχέση πάντα με αυτό που θέλουμε.

Τις επόμενες 10 μέρες δεν θα αναπνέω από δουλειά.... :Λυπημένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Οι Ευρωκώδικες είναι πρότυπα.
Τα πρότυπα τα κοστολογεί ο ΕΛΟΤ. Έχει από τον ιδρυτικό του νόμο το δικαίωμα. Κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου για τα υποχρεωτικά (που έχουν ισχύ νόμου) πρότυπα. Για τ' άλλα, τα μη υποχρεωτικά, ας κάνει ό,τι θέλει.
Αν επομένως ο Πρωθυπουργός δώσει εντολή στον Υπουργό κι αυτός με τη σειρά του στο ΔΣ του ΕΛΟΤ τότε είναι δυνατόν να τα έχουμε δωρεάν. 
Θα μπορούσε ακόμα να υπάρξει νομοθετική ρύθμιση και θεωρώ ότι προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση πρέπει να κινηθούμε.

----------


## Evan

κοιτάχτε αν καταφέρουμε και μαζέψουμε αρκετές υπογραφές σίγουρα θα το στείλουμε και στην σελίδα του πρωθυπουργού και μη ξεχνάτε πως και αρκετοί υπουργοί και βουλευτές είναι συνάδελφοι


Λοιπόν theo το ψαξα στο petionsonline και είναι ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωσή μας, δωρεάν, δοκιμασμένο, φαίνεται αξιόπιστο, υποστηρίζει ελληνικά.

Πριν πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε μερικά πραματάκια όπως σε ποιον θα απευθύνεται, έχω γράψει που κατά την γνώμη μου στο κείμενο, και πως θα υπογράφει ο καθένας προτείνω ονοματεπώνυμο ΑΜ ΤΕΕ και ΑΜ για ΤΕΙ
ρίξτε και μια ματιά στην φόρμα του εδώ  

και να καταλήξουμε και στο κείμενο άμεσα γιατί αυτά παίρνουν χρόνο

----------


## Theo

ωραία. Θα το κάνουμε petition ?

Ας ξεκινήσουμε όμως.....το κείμενο καλό είναι, το κλίμα επίσης, το θέμα φλέγον με ημερομηνία λήξης κάπου στο Μάρτιο.....

Θέλουμε και χρόνο για να στείλουμε mails μιλήσουμε με φίλους-συναδέλφους φορείς, γνωστούς κλπ κλπ

Βαγγέλη μπορώ να τυπώσουμε αρκετά καλέσματα - πρόσκληση και να κολλήσουμε σε πολεοδομίες, υπηρεσίες σχετικές με μηχανικούς και φορείς- υπουργεία. Θέλουν χρόνο όμως αυτά που δεν έχουμε.

----------


## Evan

> Βαγγέλη μπορώ να τυπώσουμε αρκετά καλέσματα - πρόσκληση και να κολλήσουμε σε πολεοδομίες, υπηρεσίες σχετικές με μηχανικούς και φορείς- υπουργεία. Θέλουν χρόνο όμως αυτά που δεν έχουμε.


καλή ιδέα και όπως είχα πει θα κάνω και μια επαφή με τον πρόεδρο του ΣΠΜΕ, όσοι έχετε καμμιά αντίστοιχη άκρη αναφέρτε



κείμενο REV3

----------


## Theo

αν δεν τον ξέρεις καλά το Νίκο Ζ. τον ξέρω και εγώ αν ενδιαφέρει.

Και αυτόν και τον Αριστείδη Κ. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Evan

ανέλαβε τον 2ο εγώ τον 1ο :Cool: 

θα το παίξω και μέσω facebook

----------


## Theo

πακετάκι πάνε αυτοί. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 

Anyway θα μιλήσω και θα αναφέρω ότι το ξεκινάμε αν θέλουν να είναι αρωγοί και συμμετέχοντες. Πχ ανάρτηση στη σελίδα του ΣΠΜΕ. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

α ναι δίκο έχεις, θα προσπαθήσω και μέσω ΕΜΠ

----------


## sundance

Θεώρησέ με μέσα στο όλο εγχείρημα.

Το είχα παρακολουθήσει και στο άλλο φόρουμ.

Μπράβο σου για το κείμενο.Κάθε λέξη είναι όπου και όπως πρέπει.

----------


## Evan

ευχαριστώ ετοιμάζω την δημόσια συλλογή υπογραφών τώρα

----------


## DirectionLess

Πες μας τι και πως, να βάλουμε κανα χεράκι (βάζω εγώ τα καφάσια με τις μπύρες).

----------


## Evan

έχει κάποιος αντίρρηση να βάλω ως αυτόν που κάνει την συλλογή των υπογραφών το e.michanikos;

----------


## sundance

Απο εμένα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το έψαξες με ΑΜ ΤΕΕ πώς θα γίνει?

----------


## Xάρης

*@Evan* 
Αν θες βάλε: *www.eMichanikos.gr* ή *eMichanikos.gr*

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Με αφορμή το σεμινάριο για τους Ευρωκώδικες,μηπως θα ηταν φρόνημο να ετοιμάζαμε και την πρότασή μας για τη δωρεάν διάθεσή τους?Να αφήναμε π.χ. κάποια έντυπα στους χώρους,κάποιες λίστες για υπογραφή?Το ΤΕΕ και ο ΣΠΜΕ θα είναι παρόντες....

----------


## Evan

καλή ιδέα Γιάννη

----------


## Athan

Πολύ σωστή κίνηση.

Υπολογίστε και στη δική μου υπογραφή!

----------


## Evan

Κοιτάξτε το πριν το υποβάλλω είναι η μορφή που θα έχει η συλλογή υπογραφών και θα βλέπει ο αναγνώστης

----------


## sundance

Δεν βγάζει ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες η σελίδα.

----------


## Evan

πως δεν βγάζει μαι χαρά

----------


## sundance

Κάποιος άλλος?

Σε μένα βγάζει κινέζικα.

Παναγιώτης το θέμα είναι αν θα είναι σωστή η μορφοποίησή του όταν 'σηκωθεί' στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Evan

εμένα τα δείχνει κανονικά i.e. καμιά φορά κάποιες σελίδες δεν είναι συμβατές με άλλους browser

η μορφοποίηση είναι εντάξει απλά δεν μπορώ να σας το στείλω online γιατί δεν είναι ακόμα

----------


## Xάρης

Φταίει το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο ανοίγεις το αρχείο sundance.

Σε εμένα που το ανοίγω με το Firefox είναι όλα καλά εκτός από:
α) το " *Ά* " (τονούμενο άλφα κεφαλαίο) δε φαίνεται σωστά και καλύτερα να αντικατασταθεί με σκέτο Α
β) το " *'* " στο "κατ' ελάχιστον" δε φαίνεται σωστά.

Κατά τ' άλλα νομίζω ότι είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Evan

σε ie τα παραπάνω φαίνονται καλά
Να βάλω υποχρεωτική ειδικότητα ή όχι;

----------


## Xάρης

Τι στοιχεία θα πρέπει να δώσει κάποιος;

 Επώνυμο Όνομα Ειδικότητα Αριθμό μητρώου ΤΕΕ/ΕΕΤΕΜ

----------


## Evan

και e-mail το οποίο επιλέγει αν θα φαίνεται ή όχι, με αυτό τον τρόπο η εταιρία που έχει την δημοσκόπηση κάνει έναν δηγματοληπτικό έλεγχο για εξακρίβωση των στοιχείων

----------


## Xάρης

Πέντε 5 δηλαδή πεδία πρέπει να συμπληρώσει κάποιος.
Στο κείμενο που παράθεσες μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιες φράσεις με έντονα γράμματα;

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Δεν  μπορώ να δω το αρχείο τώρα,γιατί είμαι εκτός.Θα κατέβει κανείς τη Δευτέρα στο σεμινάριο, να κανονίσουμε?

----------


## Evan

*@Xάρης* ναι 5 και δεν γίνεται άλλη μορφοποίηση στο κείμενο δυστυχώς με έντονα ή πλάγια κλπ

----------


## anka

Επικροτώ κι εγώ την προσπάθεια! Πώς μπορώ να βοηθήσω;

----------


## Evan

είναι επιλογή σου αν θα φαίνεται ή όχι πάντως

----------


## Evan

Συλλογή υπογραφών για την δωρεάν διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων

διαδώστε το μπας και γίνει κάτι

Χάρη μήπως μπορούμε να το βάλουμε σαν banner κάπου ευδιάκριτα;

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως τα λέει ο *rigid_joint* δηλαδή:

Από τα μενού του Firefox, "Προβολή" -> "Κωδικοποίηση χαρακτήρων" -> "Ελληνική (ISO-8859-7)"

Μπράβο *Evan*!

----------


## Xάρης

Όλοι να υπογράψουν. Οι αρχιτέκτονες δεν υπογράφουν στατικά, υπογράφουν. Και οι τοπογράφοι και όλοι οι μηχανικοί ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας καθότι το θέμα είναι ευρύτερο. Σήμερα είναι οι ευρωκώδικες για τις στατικές μελέτες αύριο θα είναι για εηλεκτρομηχανολογικές.

Θα μπορούσατε να προσθέσετε στην υπογραφή σας το παρακάτω κείμενο:

Υπογράψτε για τη δωρεάν διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων *ΕΔΩ*

Όχι μόνο στο παρόν φόρουμ αλλά σ' όλα σ' όσα συμμετέχετε ή συμμετείχατε!

----------


## sundance

Γιατί αναφέρει σύνολο 56 υπογραφών και από κάτω έχει κι άλλη ξεχωριστή ομάδα με 6 υπογραφές?

----------


## sundance

Δεν τις δείχνει ανά 50.

Τώρα στο site γράφει 69 και 19, με σύνολο 69 (??????)

--------------------------------------------

Λάθος.Όλα ok.Δεν ειχα προσέξει την αρίθμηση...

----------


## kobaksev

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια. Το προωθώ σε όσους συναδέλφους γνωρίζω.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημέρωσα τα Φόρουμ:

4Μ-StradLH-Λογισμική **************Multisoft

----------


## sundance

Μπορούμε να το προωθήσουμε κάπως και μέσω ΣΠΜΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείτε ότι θα ρθούμε σε επαφή.

----------


## kobaksev

Η εγκυρότητα των στοιχείων των υπογραφόντων ελέγχεται κάπως;

----------


## kobaksev

Τα στοιχεία που ζητούνται είναι όνομα, e-mail, αριθμός τεε/εετεμ. Νομίζω πως ο καθένας μπορεί να συμπληρώσει ό,τι θέλει και κάποιος εκ των υστέρων πρέπει να ελέγξει τα στοιχεία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημερώθηκαν και όλες οι παρατάξεις του ΤΕΕ με email (όσες τουλάχιστον βρήκα τα στοιχεία τους επικοινωνίας).

Δημιουργήθηκε σχετικό θέμα και στο Φόρουμ της ΕλΕΜ. Άλλη παράταξη δεν έχει Φόρουμ;

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας ενημερώσει τις παρατάξεις της ΕΕΤΕΜ.

----------


## Evan

Ενημέρωσα, μέσω φίλου τον πρόεδρο του ΣΠΜΕ.
Η εταιρεία που φιλοξενεί την διαδικασία ελέγχει δηγματοληπτικά τους υπογράφωντες στέλνοντας email και απαιτώντας να απαντηθεί αυτό ώστε να είναι σίγουροι ότι ο υπογράφων γνωρίζει ότι έλαβε μέρος στην διαδικασία.
Ο μόνος τρόπος ελέγχου από κάποιον είναι η αντιστοίχηση ΑΜ με ονομ/νυμο αλλά άν κάποιο δεν ταιριάζει δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να διαγράψω την υπογραφή του

----------


## Xάρης

*11.500€*
Ουάου!!!
Μήπως στην Ελλάδα να είναι λίγο πιο ακριβοί λόγω του ότι είμαστε πιο πλούσιοι;

*@terry*
Θα πρότεινα αν υπάρχει πίνακας να γράψετε ένα κειμενάκι σ' αυτόν ζητώντας πρώτα την άδεια από τους διοργανωτές.
Επίσης, μπορείτε να ζητήσετε τον λόγο για να πείτε δυο λόγια σχετικά με το γιατί πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν (τυπώστε το κείμενο του *Evan*), του πόσο κοστίζουν πχ στην Αγγλία σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που παρέθεσε ο *rigid_joint* (τυπώστε τον να τον έχετε πρόχειρο).
Τέλος, αν δεν σας επιτραπεί τίποτα από τα παραπάνω ας ανοίξετε θέμα στη συζήτηση που ακολουθεί.

----------


## Evan

καλά ρε είναι σοβαροί! σε ποιους απευθύνονται; 
Άλλη μία απόδειξη πως πάμε για κλείσιμο των μικρών μελετητικών γραφείων και γιγάντωση-επικράτηση των μεγάλων εταιρειών

----------


## Evan

δεν αναφέρει τίποτα ο ΕΛΟΤ

----------


## sundance

Έχει να πέσει δάνειο για αγορά...κανονισμών!!!!!

Ήδη βλέπω ενημερωτικά έντυπα στις τράπεζες:

Είστε μηχανικός και δη πολιτικός?
Με το νέο μας ευέλικτο δάνειο ειδικά σχεδιασμένο για μηχανικούς, επιτέλους θα μπορέσετε να αποκτήσετε τη (μυστική) γνώση των Ευρωκωδίκων!

Ειδικά στην Αττικής θα γίνει ανάρπαστο.

----------


## tectonator

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ότι θα πρέπει να δίνονται δωρεάν για τους λόγους που αναφέρεται και στο κείμενο.

Παρόλα αυτά μια λύση για να έρθει κάπως πιο οικονομικά είναι η αγορά συνδρομής στην παρακάτω υπηρεσία.
http://shop.bsigroup.com/Navigate-by...ription-rates/

Πρόκειται για τον αντίστοιχο ΕΛΟΤ της Αγγλίας. Με την κατάλληλη συνδρομή μπορείς να κατεβάσεις όλα τα Eurocodes και National Annexes. Είναι όλα στα Αγγλικά και προφανώς δεν έχει τα Ελληνικά Παραρτήματα.

----------


## sundance

Μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή κάποιοι γράφουν το όνομά τους σε Greeklish?

----------


## sundance

Επειδή δε γνωρίζω σίγουρα και επειδή έχει προκύψει αυτό το θέμα, μόλις συγκεντρωθούν όσες υπογραφές είναι, μετά τι?

----------


## Xάρης

> μήπως να κάνουμε επαφή και με τον Civilian για ανάρτηση στο e-civil?
> 
> αφορά και αυτούς άμεσα το θέμα


Το σκέφτηκα αλλά έκανα πίσω γιατί υπογράφουν μόνο μηχανικοί μέλη ΤΕΕ και ΕΕΤΕΜ και όχι φοιτητές.

*@sundance*
Μετά θα έχουμε ένα μέσο πίεσης.
Θα ενημερώσουμε:

το ΤΕΕτην ΕΕΤΕΜτις παρατάξεις του ΤΕΕτις παρατάξεις της ΕΕΤΕΜτους συλλόγους πολιτικών μηχανικών, αρχιτεκτόνων, μηχανολόγων κ.λπ.θα στείλουμε επιστολή στο Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του ΤΕΕθα στείλουμε επιστολή στο Τεχνογράφημα (περιοδικό του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ)θα στείλουμε επιστολή σ' όποια άλλη περιοδική έκδοση γνωρίζετε  συλλόγου, επιμελητηρίου κ.λπ.θα στείλουμε επιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό, σ' αρμόδιους υπουργούς, σε βουλευτές (ας αναλάβει ο καθένας να ενημερώσει και να πιέσει το βουλευτή που γνωρίζει). Να τεθεί ερώτημα στη βουλή.θα στείλουμε επιστολή στον ΕΛΟΤ
Προφανώς όσοι περισσότεροι είμαστε τόσο το καλύτερο, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η πίεση.

Τις επιστολές και τις ενημερώσεις θα τις αναλάβουμε ως eMichanikos (αυτό είναι στο χέρι μας), ως Φόρουμ τάδε, ως σύλλογος τάδε, ως μεμονωμένοι μηχανικοί. Ας στείλουν όλοι και ο καθένας χωριστά. Όσες περισσότερες γεμίζουν το ταχυδρομείο τους, φυσικό και ηλεκτρονικό, τόσο το καλύτερο. Ας μιλήσουμε στο τηλέφωνο μαζί τους. Η συλλογή των υπογραφών είναι σημείο αναφοράς σε κάθε επιστολή σε κάθε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία. "Τόσοι χιλιάδες (ελπίζω) μηχανικοί υπογράφουν αυτά που ζητούμε" θα γράφουμε και θα λέμε.

Το ζητούμενο είναι *κοινό* είναι, μεγάλο και πρωτεύον και δε χωρούν διαιρέσεις σχετικά με το ποιος το ξεκίνησε ποιος το υλοποιεί και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Κάποιου ιδέα ήταν, κάποιοι συνέβαλαν σ' αυτό, κάποιος το υλοποίησε, κάποιοι το προωθούν και το στηρίζουν αλλά εφόσον έχουμε αίσιο αποτέλεσμα *θα επωφεληθούν όλοι οι μηχανικοί*.

----------


## Xάρης

Την παραπάνω απάντηση #89 την μετέφερα και στο ************ για να μην υπάρχουν απορίες και ενστάσεις περί του τι κάνουμε μετά. 

Με λίγα λόγια, ας υπογράψουμε όλοι και μετά ας κάνει αναφορά στις υπογραφές μετά ο καθένας είτε συλλογικά είτε μεμονωμένα ως άτομο.
Θεωρώ πάντως ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν μπορούμε να συμμετέχουμε ως "Χάρης", φόρουμ "mech" είτε με όποια άλλη μορφή ανώνυμη. Πρέπει να συμμετέχουμε επώνυμα όπως το έκανε ο Evan, όπως το έκαναν όλοι όσοι υπέγραψαν όπως επώνυμο είναι και το eMichanikos.gr. Αν θέλουμε να μας πάρουν στα σοβαρά!


Έγινε δημοσίευση και στο Φόρουμ *engineering.gr*. και *engineertech.gr*.
Στο φόρουμ *monachos.gr* δεν μπορώ να εγγραφώ. Αν κάποιος είναι ήδη εγγεγραμμένος ας κάνει και εκεί μια ενημέρωση.
Το ίδιο και στο φόρουμ της *CSI Hellas*.

Άλλο φόρουμ μηχανικών υπάρχει να ενημερώσουμε;

----------


## kobaksev

Κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι γελοίο να συζητάμε (όχι εδώ μέσα) ποιός θα πάρει τη δόξα από μία τέτοια προσπάθεια και αυτό να κρίνει τη συμμετοχή μας. Θυμίζει κάτι από απεργία η όλη συζήτηση.
Με τους γνωστούς μας που δεν έχουν καλή σχέση με το ίντερνετ τι προτείνετε; Να συλλέξουμε τις υπογραφές σε χαρτί;

----------


## kobaksev

Σωστός, σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sundance

> *@sundance*


Mε κάλυψες.

----------


## avgoust

Mπορεί όποιος θέλει να τυπώσει σε ένα Α4 μια λιτή ανακοίνωση με το link και να την κολλήσει στους πίνακες ανακοινώσεων των πολεοδομιών που επισκέπτεται.
ΠΧ

"ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ 
Αυτές τις μέρες διενεργείται στο διαδίκτυο συλλογή υπογραφών για την δωρεάν διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων.
Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε επισκεφθείτε το παρακάτω link"

----------


## Xάρης

> Mπορεί όποιος θέλει να τυπώσει σε ένα Α4 μια λιτή ανακοίνωση με το link και να την κολλήσει στους πίνακες ανακοινώσεων των πολεοδομιών που επισκέπτεται.
> ΠΧ
> 
> "ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ 
> Αυτές τις μέρες διενεργείται στο διαδίκτυο συλλογή υπογραφών για την δωρεάν διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων.
> Οσοι ενδιαφέρεστε επισκεφθείτε το παρακάτω link"


Πολύ σωστά. Κάνετε και προφορικές ανακοινώσεις σε ομιλίες, ημερίδες, σεμινάρια, "πηγαδάκια" συναδέλφων, παντού.

----------


## sundance

> έχει οριστεί χρονικό όριο για τη συλλογή υπογραφών (π.χ 2 βδομάδες) ή είναι ανοικτό?


Πιστεύω ένα 4-5μηνο θα είναι ένα αξιόλογο διάστημα.

Βλέποντας και κάνοντας πάντα.

----------


## Evan

Δεν υπάρχει χρονικό όριο, άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα από το σαιτ, αλλά θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους για να δω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε περίπτωση που τσεκάρωντας τους ΑΜ και τα ονόματα δεν υπάρχει σχέση, να σβήνουμε τις καταχωρήσεις, μην βρεθεί κανένας και μας κάνει καμιά ιστορία....
Σε αυτό θα ζητήσω και την συνδρομή σας, στον έλεγχο δηλ αν μπορέσει να γίνει


Λοιπόν μπορώ να σβήνω υπογραφές πως ελέγχεται ο ΑΜ με το όνομα;

----------


## brutagon

evan, αν χρειαστείς οτιδήποτε και μπορώ να βοηθήσω ενημέρωσε

----------


## Evan

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να βοηθήσουν στο τσεκάρισμα των ονομάτων με ΑΜ ΤΕΕ ΕΕΤΕΜ να σηκώσουν χέρι εκτός από brutagon που ήδη δήλωσε συμμετοχή (thanks)

Ένα ερώτημα είναι με όσους έχουν δηλώσει μόνο μικρό όνομα τι γίνεται (το διαγράφουμε ή το συμπληρώνουμε από ΑΜ αν υπάρχει βέβαια)

----------


## Evan

η δυνατότητα από το σαιτ είναι να κατεβάσω όλη τη λίστα όπως είναι τώρα τι αλλ'αζουμε και τι όχι δεν ξέρω.....

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει και νόημα. Άντε μέσα στους τόσους να είναι και 2% που δεν έχουν γράψει τα πραγματικά τους στοιχεία. Ή ακόμα και αν έχουν γράψει τα στοιχεία άλλου τι θα κάνουμε, θα στέλνουμε email για επιβεβαίωση σ' όλους;
Στόχος μας πρέπει να είναι να αυξηθεί όσο γίνεται ο αριθμός των υπογραφών οπότε ο απόλυτος αριθμός αυτού του ποσοστού να είναι ασήμαντος.

----------


## Evan

@Χάρης, ξέρω γω.....το σκέφτομαι απλά...

----------


## brutagon

evan, αν μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή των στοιχείων από σένα, να τος στείλουμε ένα mail που να τους ειδοποιεί και να μας απαντούν με τα στοιχεία τους

----------


## Evan

τα mail δεν είναι φανερά σε εμένα εκτός εάν έχουν επιλέξει το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο κατά την υποβολή. Το default πάντως είναι να μην μου γνωστοποιείται και το έβαλα εγώ για να μην πιστεύουν πως θα τα πάρω και θα τα δώσω σε τρίτους κλπ.

----------


## Xάρης

Το παρακάτω κείμενο στέλνω με email προς ενημέρωση συναδέλφων.
Εξηγεί τι είναι οι Ευρωκώδικες και γιατί πρέπει όλοι οι μηχανικοί ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας να υπογράψουμε. 

Μπορείτε αν θέλετε να το κάνετε copy-paste και να το χρησιμοποιήσετε και εσείς σε ενημερωτικά email προς συνεργάτες σας.
----

Στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή (http://www.petitiononline.com/FREE_EC/petition.html) συλλέγουμε υπογραφές για τη δωρεάν διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων.

Οι Ευρωκώδικες είναι πρότυπα για τις στατικές μελέτες των κατασκευών.
Από τον Μάρτιο του 2010 θα είναι υποχρεωτική η αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους σ' όλες τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.
Θα αντικαταστήσουν την εθνική νομοθεσία, δηλαδή τον Ελληνικό Αντισεισμικό Κανονισμό (ΕΑΚ 2000), τον Ελληνικό Κανονισμό Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος ΕΚΟΣ 2000) και τον Ελληνικό Κανονισμό Φορτίσεων.
 Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι Ευρωκώδικες θα είναι υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα και θα έχουν ισχύ αντίστοιχη των νόμων του κράτους.
Θα διανέμονται δε από τον ΕΛ.Ο.Τ. και το κόστος τους θα είναι (συνολικά) πάνω από 11.000 ευρώ!

Θεωρούμε ότι όλοι οι πολίτες της χώρας και όχι μόνο οι μηχανικοί πρέπει να έχουν ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση στους ευρωκώδικες οι οποίοι θα είναι ουσιαστικά νόμοι του κράτους και είναι γνωστό ότι άγνοια του νόμου δε δικαιολογείται.
 Επίσης, είναι ένα θέμα που απασχολεί όχι μόνο όσους ασχολούνται με στατικές μελέτες αλλά όλους τους μηχανικούς και τους πολίτες.
Είτε γιατί το κόστος αυτό θα μετακυλιθεί στους καταναλωτές, είτε γιατί η αρχή γίνεται με τους Ευρωκώδικες και θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι νόμοι που θα έχουν τη μορφή προτύπων και δεν θα δημοσιεύονται σε ΦΕΚ αλλά θα πωλούνται από τον ΕΛΟΤ. 
Πρότυπα για τις τοπογραφικές, αρχιτεκτονικές, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές, περιβαλλοντικές, συγκοινωνιακές, υδραυλικές και λοιπές μελέτες.

Γι αυτό, καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους, ανεξαρτήτως της ειδικότητας τους και της επαγγελματικής τους απασχόλησης να υπογράψουν την αίτηση.
Αυτή θα αποσταλεί στο ΤΕΕ, το Υπουργείο Υποδομών και το γραφείο του Πρωθυπουργού προκειμένου να δείξουμε τη θέληση των μηχανικών και να πιέσουμε προς αυτό που θεωρούμε προφανές σ' ένα κράτος δικαίου:
Τη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση των πολιτών στη νομοθεσία.

Διαδώστέ το όπως μπορείτε είτε με email, είτε προφορικά. Ας μη μείνουμε αδρανείς.

Υ.Γ.: Αν έχετε FireFox και δεν βλέπετε τα Ελληνικά, αλλάξτε από τα μενού την κωδικοποίηση: "Προβολή" -> "Κωδικοποίηση Χαρακτήρων" -> "Ελληνική (ISO 8859/-7)"

----------

Evan, iovo, sundance, Γιάννης Γ

----------


## anka

Evan, θέλω κι εγώ να βοηθήσω με το τσεκάρισμα των ονομάτων. Πες μου.

----------

Evan

----------


## Evan

ανκα ok ας θέσουμε μια καταληκτική ημ/νια εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος στο τέλος της εβδομάδας (Ας πούμε Κυριακή) ώστε από Δευτέρα να μοιράσουμε τις καταγραφές

----------


## kostas

Bάλε με μέσα

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι στο πλάι και στην υπογραφή του Evan και την δική μου.
Στο παρόν φόρουμ που δεν έχει πολλούς επισκέπτες η δουλειά έγινε. Τα μέλη του ενημερώθηκαν.
Αλλού πρέπει να προωθηθεί που έχει μεγάλη επισκεψιμότητα.
Ας πάντως θέλετε να επανέλθει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Υπήρξε και σχετικό αίτημα του *Efpalinos* αν το μετέφρασα και εγώ καλά το οποίο ικανοποιήθηκε.

----------


## Xάρης

Η ενημέρωση των συναδέλφων πάει καλά.
Ήδη μέσα σε λίγες μέρες έκανε ένα κύκλο και ήρθε πίσω σε μένα να με ενημερώσουν για τη συλλογή υπογραφών. :Χαρούμενος: 
Άλλους δύο κύκλους να κάνει τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Μήπως θα πρεπε, για να χει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση, να γράψουμε :

*Δωρεάν Ευρωκώδικες*
Πατήστε εδώ (ή Ψηφίστε εδώ)

Και να κατευθύνονται στο petition?


Υ.Γ.Ακούγεται σαν διαφημιστικό τρικ?

----------


## Xάρης

*Δωρεάν Ευρωκώδικες*
(Ψηφίστε εδώ)

Σωστό αυτό!

----------


## kobaksev

> ανκα ok ας θέσουμε μια καταληκτική ημ/νια εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος στο τέλος της εβδομάδας (Ας πούμε Κυριακή) ώστε από Δευτέρα να μοιράσουμε τις καταγραφές


Κ εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμος (άλλωστε γι' αυτό είχα ρωτήσει εδώ)
Τους αριθμούς μητρώου ΤΕΕ τους ελέγχουμε, με τους αριθμούς ΕΕΤΕΜ τι κάνουμε;

----------


## Evan

Λοιπόν Brutagon αναλαμβάνει να τσεκάρει από 1-100
evan 101-200
anka 201-251
Kobaksev 252-300
Kostas 301-351
mkalliou 352-τέλος

Όποιος δεν προλάβει ας στείλει ΠΜ σε εμένα ποιοι του έμειναν

Σε όσους Α/Α βρείτε αναντιστοιχία τότε αν υπάρχει το mail τους στο σύστημα του ΤΕΕ (πατώντας τον αύξοντα αριθμό του μέλους αριστερά του ονόματος βγάζει τα προσωπικά στοιχεία του) ΄μου στέλνεται ΠΜ με τον Α/Α της υπογραφής 

Σε όσους βρείτε να έχουν υπογράψει με το μισό επώνυμο ή με το μικρό όνομα ή με κάτι περίεργο τότε στείλτε του  ένα mail λέγοντας ότι είμαστε από την συλλογή υπογραφών και κάνουμε τσεκάρισμα των υπογραφών ρωτώντας αν επιθυμεί να διορθώσουμε εμείς τα στοιχεία του. Αν δεν΄υπάρχει mail και υπάρχει τηλ στείλτε σε εμένα ένα ΠΜ με το Α/Α της καταχώρησης ονομα που φαίνεται και ΑΜ ΤΕΕ να τους πάρω τηλ

----------


## avgoust

Σας ενημερώνω ότι από σήμερα υπάρχει σε όλες τις θεματικές κατηγορίες του ************** ανακοίνωση για την στήριξη της προσπάθειας για τους ευρωκώδικες με παραπομπή στο σχετικό link.

----------


## Xάρης

*Μπράβο, μπράβο, μπράβο.* Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα!

Το ζήτημα θεωρώ ότι είναι μέγιστο και αφορά και όλους τους μηχανικούς και όλους τους πολίτες.
Συνεπώς πρέπει να ενώσουμε τις δυνάμεις μας και να στηρίξουμε όλοι την προσπάθεια του *Evan*.

Υ.Γ.: Αν ήταν σε banner στην αρχική σελίδα θα λέγατε ότι ζητώ πολλά;
Δε νομίζω το "Plex.Earth Tools" να είναι πιο σημαντικό;

----------


## Evan

μετά από ενήμερωση που έκανα εγώ (εχθές) και άλλα μέλη, στον engineer είχε την καλοσύνη να στηρίξει την προσπάθεια και για αυτό τον ευχαριστώ

----------

iovo

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ποια;

----------


## Evan

> Άποψή μου. .


XA XA XA

@MKALLIOU ναι σε ποια;

----------


## brutagon

λοιπόν, επειδή εγώ έχω έχω ξεκινήσει...2 παρατηρήσεις
τσεκάρουμε αν δεν αντιστοιχεί ο ΑΜ ΤΕΕ γιατί ο υπογράφων εννοεί ΕΕΤΕΜ...αυτό λύνεται μόνο με επικοινωνία μαζί του...
μου έτυχε περίπτωση που ο υπογράφων έδωσε ΑΜ φοιτητικό!!!!! το οποίο αντιστοιχεί σε άσχετο μηχανικό...υπάρχει και αυτή η περίπτωση...και αυτό λύνεται με τηλέφωνο μαζί του...

Καταρτίζω ένα αρχείο excel με ονομ/νυμο - ειδικότητα - ΑΜ - τηλέφωνο - email (το οποίο είναι σπάνιο στα μητρώα μελών) και μια στήλη αν ταυτοποιείται επιτυχως με ένα απλό ΟΚ.
Όσα δεν ταυτοποιούνται, η προαναφερθείσα στήλη δε φέρει ΟΚ και ή δίπλα έχει μια παρατήρηση η οποία προκύπτει από την επικοινωνία με το άτομο ή ένα κίτρινο γέμισμα στο κελί του α/α, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τα στοιχεία του...
προτείνω το εξής...
επειδή οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή θέλει όχι μόνο την προφορική συγκατάθεση του συμμετέχοντα, αλλά και την γραπτή του, προτείνω το εξής (το συζητησαμε και με τον evan το πρωί)
Τηλεφωνούμε στον συμμετέχοντα να μας στείλει με mail τα επίσημα στοιχεία στοιχεία του και ότι μας επιτρέπει να τα αλλάξουμε με αιτιολογία την επισημότητα της επιστολής, ή τον διαγράφει ο evan από το petition, και του λέμε να ξαναψηφίσει με πιο επίσημο τρόπο...
Το 2ο χωλαίνει γιατί απαξ και διαγραφεί μπορεί να βαρεθεί και να μην ξαναψηφίσει...
Τελικά οι 2 παρατηρήσεις έγιναν 5......!@#$

Το excel θα το στείλω εγώ στον evan αύριο στο mail του (στείλτο ρε μ!@#$κα με πμ γιατί δεν το ξέρω)...και σας το δίνει για να ταξινομήσετε

έντιτ...ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ!!!! γιατί την πάτησα το ζώο...ότι στοιχεία μεταφέρετε από τη λίστα μητρώων του ΤΕΕ, κάντε το με το θαυματουργό ctrl c, ctrl v, για να μην κάνουμε λαθάκια

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως δεν τους έχει.
Είναι επίσης αυτοί που έχουν πάρει το πτυχίο τους και είναι στο στρατό χωρίς να έχουν ακόμα δώσει εξετάσεις για να γραφούν στο ΤΕΕ.
Οι Κύπριοι συνάδελφοι, όσοι Έλληνες ξενιτεύτηκαν κ.ά.

----------


## brutagon

ναι όντως...πάνω από το 122000 δεν έιναι περασμένοι...βρήκα ένα παληκάρι

----------


## Evan

αυτούς τους αφήνουμε τότε και δεν τους τσεκάρουμε
και επαναλαμβάνω τσεκάρουμε αναντιστοιχία ονόματος με ΑΜ ΤΕΕ και όχι ανυπαρξία ΑΜ ΤΕΕ

----------


## anka

Evan, θα τα μοιράσουμε κάπως;
Εγώ ποιά να πάρω;

----------


## kobaksev

Ιδού  :Χαρούμενος: 



> anka 201-251

----------


## Xάρης

Νόμιζα ότι σας είχα πει ότι τα Φόρουμ αυτά τα είχα ενημερώσει όπως και το φόρουμ της LH-Λογισμική και Multisoft.

----------


## Evan

> Μια άλλη ερώτηση, γίνεται να σταλεί κανένα μαζικό email σε συνεργασία με τοπικά ΤΕΕ?


Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα κάντε το εγώ έστειλα στο κεντρικό ΤΕΕ και μάλλον μπιστολιάστικα

----------


## Xάρης

Ενημέρωσα με τη σειρά μου το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ και τις νομαρχιακές επιτροπές του.
Έστειλα email σ' όλους όσους αναφέρονται ΕΔΩ.

----------


## anka

Α! ΟΚ! Μου ξέφυγε!

Ερωτήσεις:
Τους κωδικούς ΕΕΤΕΜ πώς τους ελέγχουμε;
Τα e-mail είναι κάπου ορατά ώστε να επικοινωνούμε μαζί τους; Η θα ενημερώνουμε τον Evan και θα το κάνει αυτός;

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχάριστα νέα!!!

Πριν από λίγο μου τηλεφώνησε η κ. Παπαγεωργίου, διευθύντρια του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ. 
Μου είπε ότι το συζήτησε με τον πρόεδρο της Διοικούσας και είναι θετικοί. Επειδή όμως υπάρχει μια διαδικασία, θα καθυστερήσει λίγο απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα η επίσημη στήριξη και οργάνωση της όλης προσπάθειας από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.

Μου ζήτησε για να μην καθυστερούμε να της στείλω ως απλό μέλος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ μια επιστολή για να δημοσιευθεί στο τεύχος του Τεχνογραφήματος που θα κυκλοφορήσει στις 15.12.2009 παρόλο που έχει κλείσει η ύλη του. 

*Συμπέρασμα* 
Είναι ένα θέμα που δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει όχι μόνο μηχανικός αλλά και πολίτης αντίθετος. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν κοστίζει σε κανέναν να δείξει ότι είναι υπέρ μιας τέτοιας προσπάθειας.
Μόνο αρνητικό κόστος μπορεί να εισπράξει κάποιος δείχνοντας αδιαφορία.

Ενημερώστε τα τοπικά τμήματα του ΤΕΕ στα οποία υπάγεστε, την ΕΕΤΕΜ, τις σχολές όπου φοιτάτε και ας στείλουμε όλοι επιστολές και στο κεντρικό ΤΕΕ όπως έκανε ο Evan.


Η επιστολή που έστειλα στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ (σαν την προηγούμενη επιστολή λίγο διαφοροποιημένη). Μπορείτε να την τροποποιήσετε κατάλληλα και να τη στείλετε στα επιμελητήρια, συλλόγους κ.λπ.
----------------------------------
Καλημέρα σας,

Στην ιστοσελίδα αυτή (*http://www.petitiononline.com/FREE_EC/petition.html*) συλλέγουμε υπογραφές για τη δωρεάν διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων.

Οι Ευρωκώδικες είναι πρότυπα για τις στατικές μελέτες των κατασκευών.
Από τον Μάρτιο του 2010 θα είναι υποχρεωτική η αποκλειστική εφαρμογή τους σ' όλες τις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.
Θα αντικαταστήσουν την εθνική νομοθεσία, δηλαδή τον Ελληνικό Αντισεισμικό Κανονισμό (ΕΑΚ 2000), τον Ελληνικό Κανονισμό Οπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος ΕΚΟΣ 2000) και τον Ελληνικό Κανονισμό Φορτίσεων.
   Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι Ευρωκώδικες θα είναι υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα και θα έχουν ισχύ αντίστοιχη των νόμων του κράτους.
Θα διανέμονται δε από τον ΕΛ.Ο.Τ. και το κόστος τους θα είναι (συνολικά) πάνω από 11.000 ευρώ!

Θεωρούμε ότι όλοι οι πολίτες της χώρας και όχι μόνο οι μηχανικοί πρέπει να έχουν ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση στους ευρωκώδικες οι οποίοι θα είναι ουσιαστικά νόμοι του κράτους και είναι γνωστό ότι άγνοια του νόμου δε δικαιολογείται.
   Επίσης, είναι ένα θέμα που απασχολεί όχι μόνο όσους ασχολούνται με στατικές μελέτες αλλά όλους τους μηχανικούς και τους πολίτες.
Είτε γιατί το κόστος αυτό θα μετακυλιθεί στους καταναλωτές, είτε γιατί η αρχή γίνεται με τους Ευρωκώδικες και θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι νόμοι που θα έχουν τη μορφή προτύπων και δεν θα δημοσιεύονται σε ΦΕΚ αλλά θα πωλούνται από τον ΕΛΟΤ. 
Πρότυπα για τις τοπογραφικές, αρχιτεκτονικές, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές, περιβαλλοντικές, συγκοινωνιακές, υδραυλικές και λοιπές μελέτες.

Γι αυτό, καλούμε όλους τους συναδέλφους, ανεξαρτήτως της ειδικότητας τους και της επαγγελματικής τους απασχόλησης να υπογράψουν την αίτηση.
Αυτή θα αποσταλεί στο ΤΕΕ, το Υπουργείο Υποδομών και το γραφείο του Πρωθυπουργού προκειμένου να δείξουμε τη θέληση των μηχανικών και να πιέσουμε προς αυτό που θεωρούμε *προφανές σ' ένα κράτος δικαίου:
Τη ΔΩΡΕΑΝ πρόσβαση των πολιτών στη νομοθεσία.*

Διαδώστέ το όπως μπορείτε είτε με email, είτε προφορικά. Ας μη μείνουμε αδρανείς. 
Ας αναλάβει το ΤΕΕ, τα περιφερειακά τμήματα αυτού όπως το ΤΚΜ, οι νομαρχιακές επιτροπές κ.λπ. να ενημερώσουν όλους τους μηχανικούς μέσα από το Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο, το Τεχνογράφημα, με μαζική αποστολή email, με όποιον άλλο πρόσφορο τρόπο θεωρεί ώστε να πάψουμε να είμαστε υπήκοοι και να γίνουμε πολίτες. (άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιολογείται)

Υ.Γ.: Αν έχετε FireFox και δεν βλέπετε τα Ελληνικά, αλλάξτε από τα μενού την κωδικοποίηση: "Προβολή" -> "Κωδικοποίηση Χαρακτήρων" -> "Ελληνική (ISO 8859/-7)"

Με τιμή,
....

----------

iovo

----------


## Xάρης

"*Δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο της Εφημερίδας της Κυβερνήσεως*"

Δηλώσεις στην τηλεόραση του κ. Ραγκούση, Υπουργού Εσωτερικών, Αποκέντρωσης & Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης στη συνεδρίαση του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου στις 03.12.2009.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι και τώρα έχουμε δωρεάν πρόσβαση στα ΦΕΚ αλλά μόνο στην μορφή εικόνας που είναι απαράδεκτη και βγάζεις τα μάτια σου. Για να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε μορφή pdf πρέπει να πληρώσουμε τουλάχιστον για τα προ του 2000 ΦΕΚ.

"...κρίνουμε ότι είναι δικαίωμα του πολίτη να έχει πρόσβαση στη νομοθεσία χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πληρώνει γι αυτό..." (0:12-0:17 sec) δηλώνει μεταξύ άλλων ο αρμόδιος υπουργός.
Τίθεται και το ερώτημα τι είναι νομοθεσία;
Τα πρότυπα του ΕΛ.Ο.Τ. με υποχρεωτική εφαρμογή δεν είναι νομοθεσία;

----------


## Xάρης

Μα έτσι γίνεται.
Βγαίνει ένα ΦΕΚ που λέει ότι το πρότυπο (ευρωκώδικας) τάδε είναι υποχρεωτικό ως προς την εφαρμογή του. Δυο γραμμές κι αυτό είναι όλο. Μετά δώστε ευρώ για να το πάρετε από τον ΕΛΟΤ.

Μόνο τα ΕΚΕ (Εθνικά Κείμενα Εφαρμογής) των ευρωκωδίκων δημοσιεύονται σε ΦΕΚ. Η ντόπια παραγωγή δηλαδή.

Αυτό όμως θεωρώ ότι είναι κοροϊδία.

Φαντάζεστε όλοι οι νόμοι να γίνονταν έτσι. Πρότυπο "συμπεριφοράς του πολίτη" από τον ΕΛΟΤ θα δούμε κάποια μέρα.

----------


## avgoust

Είναι γενικότερο το θέμα ρε παιδιά. Συνεχώς βλέπουμε κρατικούς οργανισμούς , να εμπορεύονται τα "προιόντα" τους.

Εγώ σας λέω και νόμοι να μην είναι. Δεν παρήχθησαν από κρατική χρηματοδότηση δλδ από τον πολίτη ? 

Τα ίδια δεν κάνει και η Γ.Υ.Σ. η οποία εμπορεύεται τα τριγωνομετρικά και τους χάρτες ? (Κι έχει και τζάμπα προσωπικό τον έλληνα φαντάρο). Και έχει και ένα κατεβατό περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας.

Οποιαδήποτε χρέωση για οποιοδήποτε κρατικό προιόν πέραν του κόστους υλικού το θεωρώ μεγάλη κοροιδία.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν ο αριθμός μητρώου είναι μέχρι ~45000 μπορεί να είναι είτε ΕΕΤΕΜ είτε ΤΕΕ.
Μπορεί να έχει γίνει και κάποιος αναγραμματισμός.

*@Avgoust*
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και είχα γράψει και για τα τριγωνομετρικά στην επιστολή μου στο Ε.Δ. του ΤΕΕ.
Ας πάμε πρώτα για τους Ευρωκώδικες γιατί είναι κραυγαλέα και νέα περίπτωση και τα επόμενα βήματα θα είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου:
α) ΤΟΤΕΕ - εκεί είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα αν υπάρχει το προηγούμενο με τους Ευρωκώδικες και καθότι εκδότης είναι το ΤΕΕ
β) όλα τα υποχρεωτικά πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ
γ) τριγωνομετρικά, αεροφωτογραφίες 
δ) ό,τι άλλο το έχουμε ουσιαστικά πληρώσει μια φορά μέσω των φόρων μας και καλούμαστε να το ξαναπληρώσουμε.
ε) ακόμα και τα διόδια να τα καταργήσουμε όπως στην Ολλανδία. (καλά μη γελάτε όλοι μαζί)

----------


## Evan

> Πάντως υπάρχουν κάποιες αναντιστοιχίες ονόματος/μητρώου απ' ότι είδα.


ναι ισχύει και έχουμε πει τι θα κάνουμε

Καλή ιδέα του Χάρη για μαζικά email στο ΤΕΕ και τα παραρτήματά του μπας και ξυπνήσουν και χαίρομαι για το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------


## anka

Εγώ τελείωσα τα 201-251.
Μου έμειναν 2 ανεπιβεβαίωτες περιπτώσεις που μάλλον είναι μέλη ΕΕΤΕΜ. Υπάρχει τρόπος να τσεκάρουμε τους ΑΜ ΕΕΤΕΜ όπως γίνεται με αυτούς του ΤΕΕ;

ΥΓ: Από Κυριακή μπορώ να αναλάβω άλλες 50 υπογραφές. mkalliou πες μου πού θα σταματήσεις να συνεχίσω από εκεί.

----------


## Evan

Για ΕΕΤΕΜ έχω συνεννοηθεί με cna μόλις τα τελείωσουμε θα του τα στείλω να τα τσεκάρει

----------


## anka

Οπότε Evan,

να συμπληρώσουμε 
mkalliou 352-450
anka 451-500

----------

Evan

----------


## brutagon

πάντως, λίγες οι υπογραφές...φαίνεται ότι τα εδώ μέλη δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί σε ικανοποιητικό ποσοστό

μίλησα με τον κουμπάρο μου που είναι στη χίο και μου είπε πως έχουν φτιάξει έναν άτυπο σύλλογο μηχανικών εκεί και θα τους ενημερώσει...

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αδιαφορία απ' όσους δεν επηρεάζονται άμεσα, δηλαδή όσους δεν ασχολούνται με στατικές μελέτες.

----------


## george66

Μία ακόμη λύση ισως θα αποτελούσε η ενέργεια να στέλνουμε με ομαδικά email σε συναδέλφους που γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν είναι μέλη σε σχετικά φόρουμ μηχανικών την επιστολή του Χάρη στο ποστ #139 παραπάνω ή το σχετικό σύνδεσμο.
Προσωπικά γνωρίζω αρκετούς συναδέλφους που λόγω φόρτου εργασίας δεν είναι μέλη πουθενά.

----------


## Xάρης

Εννοείτε ότι οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι δε συμμετέχουν σε φόρουμ οπότε κάθε ενημέρωση που προτείνεις θεωρώ ότι είναι προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση.

"Ενοχλήστε" και τους διάφορους συλλόγους τοπικούς και μη.

----------


## sundance

Μέσα Ιανουρίου θα είμαστε πάνω από 900.

----------


## Evan

λες;...

----------


## Evan

@ iovo μόνο έτσι μπορεί να δουλέψει

----------


## sundance

Αυτό βοηθάει πολύ.

Ας το κάνουμε όλοι.Εγώ σήμερα το έκανα 2η φορά.

Αν το διαφήμιζε στο περιοδικό και ο ΣΠΜΕ θα ήταν άψογα. Το περιοδικό, λόγω της καλής ποιότητας περιεχομένων, οι περισσότεροι το διαβάζουν οπότε θα έβλεπαν και την διαφήμιση.

----------


## kostas

Aπό τo chain letter που έστειλα σε καμια 20αριά άτομα, ένας μπήκε στον κόπο. Μάλλον χαμηλή είναι  η ανταπόκριση ακόμα.

----------


## Evan

@kostas ρίχτους καμιά *&^((&% για να υπογράψουν εκτός αν νομίζουν ότι αυτοί έχουν πιάσει τον παπά από τα *&%
εμένα ούτε κολλητοί μου δεν έχουν μπει στον κόπο (μ*&^&*ες)

Επισυνάπτω κάποια στατιστικά των υπογραφών

----------


## kobaksev

Evan με αυτό το link που έβαλες μας βάζεις στο μενού του petition. Μήπως να το έβγαζες μη γίνει καμιά βλακεία και να έβαζες ως print screen τα στατιστικά;

----------

Evan

----------


## Evan

περίεργο αφού ζητάει κωδικό τέλος πάντων το άλλαξα

----------


## Evan

Λοιπόν το τσεκάρισμα έχει γίνει για τις πρώτες 300 υπογραφές. ....

----------

Theo, Xάρης

----------


## Evan

εγώ τα μαζεύω 
για ΕΕΤΕΜ θα τα τσεκάρει ο cna αυτούς πάνω από 120000 δεν τους ελέγχουμε και τα greeklish τα αφήνουμε γιατί δεν έχω δυνατότητα παρέμβασης παρά μόνο διαγραφής

Ευχαριστώ τους 
ΑΝΚΑ brutagon, mkalliou,kostas,Kobaksev

----------


## kobaksev

> Οπότε Evan,
> 
> να συμπληρώσουμε 
> mkalliou 352-450
> anka 451-500


Να πάρω εγώ τις εγγραφές 501-550; Έχουμε φτάσει αισίως τις 600+ υπογραφές.

----------


## Evan

@kobaksev παρακαλώ!

----------


## Evan

Ποιες ήταν οι αρχικές σας προβλέψεις;
Εμένα 2000-3000 υπογραφές :Mad:

----------


## Xάρης

Μπήκε και η δημοσίευση στο "Τεχνογράφημα" την δεκαπενθήμερη περιοδική έκδοση του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ.
Κοιτάξτε *ΕΔΩ*.
Αν και αναφέρομαι ως συγγραφέας τα εύσημα πηγαίνουν στο Βαγγέλη (Evan).

----------

Evan

----------


## anka

Evan, δεν έχω προλάβει να τσεκάρω τη δεύτερη 50αδα ακόμα.

Μην ανησυχείς πάντως δεν το έχω ξεχάσει. ΟΚ;

----------


## Evan

don't worry  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## anka

Μπράβο για τη δημοσίευση στο Τεχνογράφημα! Μήπως να κάναμε καμία αντίστοιχη κίνηση και με το ΕΔ του ΤΕΕ;

Θα πρότεινα επίσης Χάρη να στείλεις μια επιστολή στο Τεχνογράφημα ώστε να βάλουν μια σημείωση στο επόμενο τεύχος και να *διορθώσουν* τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων αφού έκαναν λάθος (να μπει πρώτα του Evan και μετά όσων άλλων συνεισέφεραν). Το έχω δει να γίνεται συχνά στο ΕΔ του ΤΕΕ, δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα. Προφανώς μπερδεύτηκαν επειδή έστειλες εσύ την επιστολή.

Αυτό είναι το σωστό και νομίζω πως *το αξίζει ο Evan*!!!
Δε συμφωνείτε και οι υπόλοιποι;

----------

Evan, Theo

----------


## Evan

αυτήν τη στιγμή οι υπογραφές είναι 666! παραθέτω απόδειξη
α και σε ότι αφορά το θέμα με την δημοσίευση στο τεχνογράφημα που έθιξε ο abgr σε άλλο νήμα (απαντώ εδώ γιατί είναι πιο σχετικό) προφανώς έκανε λάθος ο υπάλληλος στο ΤΕΕ και έβαλε το όνομα του Χάρη δεν υπήρχε καμιά συμφωνία και πως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει αφού ο σύνδεσμος οδηγεί στο όνομά μου. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σταλθεί επιστολή διόρθωσης αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες. 

Εξάλου όλος ο πλανήτης πλεόν γνωρίζει ότι εγώ είμαι ο Μέγας συγγραφέας αυτού του εξαιρετικού κειμένου (που αν το ξανάγραφα θα άλλαζα διάφορα)

----------

Theo

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτά τα κείμενα που έγραψα *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να τα χρησιμοποιήσετε χωρίς αναφορά στο όνομά μου σε emails και σε επιστολές.

Όπως και ο Evan δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για το ποιος θα πάρει τα εύσημα αλλά για την επίτευξη του κοινού στόχου, να διατίθενται δωρεάν οι ευρωκώδικες.

----------

Theo

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφορά στη συλλογή υπογραφών για τη δωρεάν διανομή των Ευρωκωδίκων από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ καθώς και στην "οφειλή του ΤΕΕ να αναλάβει την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων και να προβεί σε συνεννοήσεις με τον ΕΛΟΤ και όλους τους αρμόδιους, αλλά με ορθολογικές και καλά τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις" (σ.σ . οι αναφερόμενες από τον Evan δεν τους ικανοποιούν; )
(Οι επισημάνσεις έγιναν από εμένα) 

"*Eπιστολή στο TEE για τους Eυρωκώδικες*
Μετά από απόφαση της Δ.Ε. του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, ο πρόεδρος του Τμήματος κ. Τάσος Κονακλίδης με επιστολή του προς τον πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ προτείνει την οργάνωση συνάντησης των προέδρων ΤΕΕ και περιφερειακών τμημάτων με αντικείμενο τη δωρεάν παραχώρηση ή τη σημαντική μείωση του κόστους των Ευρωκωδίκων για τους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς. 

«Είναι κοινή πεποίθηση ότι το κόστος προμήθειας των Εθνικών Προτύπων, σύμφωνα με τις εκτιμήσεις που κυκλοφορούν, θα είναι δυσβάσταχτο για τους συναδέλφους μελετητές και μέλη μελετητικών γραφείων με περιορισμένο κύκλο εργασιών. Θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δυσβάσταχτο για τους νέους μελετητές, οι οποίοι επιπλέον, θα είναι αναγκασμένοι να προμηθευτούν το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ή και το σύνολο των προτύπων, λόγω της –εκ των πραγμάτων- μη εξειδίκευσης της επαγγελματικής τους ενασχόλησης. 

Άλλωστε, *έχει ήδη αρχίσει η συλλογή υπογραφών μέσω διαδικτύου για τη δωρεάν παραχώρησή τους.* Κατά συνέπεια, το ΤΕΕ οφείλει να αναλάβει την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων και να προβεί σε συνεννοήσεις με τον ΕΛΟΤ και όλους τους αρμόδιους, αλλά με ορθολογικές και καλά τεκμηριωμένες προτάσεις», αναφέρεται στην επιστολή του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ."

Πηγή: *Περιοδική έκδοση ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ "Τεχνογράφημα", τεύχος 389, σελίδα 7*

Υ.Γ.: Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε Evan. Αυτό που μπορούσες/μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε το κάναμε και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## Evan

για να δούμε πως θα το τεκμηριώσουν καλύτερα

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Και πάλι μπράβο συνάδελφοι...Πάντως περίμενα πολύ μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή από τους Πολ. μηχανικούς.Ούτε 1000 δεν έχουμε φτάσει....Κρίμα..

----------


## sundance

Υπέροχη εξέλιξη!
Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι και ουσιώδης.

----------


## kobaksev

Θετική εξέλιξη, ίσως είναι ευκαιρία να κινητοποιηθούν περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι γιατί ο αριθμός είναι μικρός.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν το ΤΕΕ και η ΕΕΤΕΜ έστελναν ένα email στα μέλη τους όπου να τους ζητούν να υπογράψουν.

Αν οι εταιρείες λογισμικού και όλες οι σχετικές με τον κλάδο έστελναν ένα email στους πελάτες τους ή αναρτούσαν στον ιστότοπό τους ένα σχετικό διαφημιστικό πλαίσιο.

Αν όλα τα ιστολόγια (blogs), πύλες (portals) και φόρουμ για μηχανικούς έκαναν το ίδιο με ανάρτηση στην αρχική σελίδα ενός σχετικού διαφημιστικού πλαισίου.

Ίσως να είχαμε τις διπλάσιες τουλάχιστον υπογραφές.

Τώρα λέμε άντε να μαζέψουμε 1000 πριν τον Μάρτιο και καλά θα είναι.

----------


## Evan

φασούλι το φασούλι....

----------


## Theo

Συνάδελφοι φοιτητές ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕ ΜΕ:

Στείλτε το σε καθηγητές σας και παρακαλέστε τους να το στείλουν απλά στη mailing list τους.

Είναι απίστευτα σημαντικό για εσάς.

Χαράτσι πριν καν κάνετε την 1η σας μελέτη.

Και προς όλους τους συναδέλφους, όλων των ειδικοτήτων. 

Και με τέτοιο κυνηγητό χρημάτων να στε σίγουροι πως θα είναι δεδομένος ο έλεγχος του αντιγράφου στην πολεοδομία, πέραν των αδειών νέων προγραμμάτων. Οπότε κόπιες γιόκ.

Forward σε καθηγητές, φίλους, τεχνίτες, μαστόρους, εργολάβους κ.α. 

Με το καλημέρα αν ήθελες 20.000 να στήσεις ένα αξιοπρεπές λιτό γραφείο μόνο εξοπλισμό, τώρα θα θες 30φεύγα.

Μιλάμε για 50% αύξηση.

----------


## mred-akias

Το έστειλα στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης μέσω του συστήματος ανακοινώσεων.

Με λίγη τύχη, όλο και κάποιο συνειδητοποιημένο μέλος κάποιας παράταξης θα το προωθήσει (παραταξιακά φυσικά) και στο σύστημα ανακοινώσεων του ΑΤΕΙ στα Χανιά.

Κρίμα πάντως που δεν μπορούν να υπογράψουν και φοιτητές δηλώνοντας σχολή/τμήμα και ΑΜ.

----------

brutagon, Evan

----------


## anka

Evan,
σου έστειλα τη διασταύρωση στοιχείων για τις υπογραφές 451-500.
Συγγνώμη που το άργησα. Το είχα έτοιμο εδώ και 20 ημέρες και με τα διάφορα τρεξίματα είχα ξεχάσει να το στείλω!

----------

Evan

----------


## Evan

Μην στεναχωριέσαι, προέχει η δουλειά και άλλωστε στο τέλος θα κάνω την σούμα για να δω πως θα γίνει και τι θα μείνει.

----------

